# Greenfield Help



## Formerplano (Aug 12, 2022)

There used to be a way to look up any NOP in specific aisles in the backroom. I tried to find it a couple days ago but all I could find was how to locate the Discontinued and even that was a bit of a mess. Can anyone tell me how to find what I'm looking for? 

There is a second part to this question. When I tried to print out this discontinued list (because I couldn't find the NOP list) I sorted it so that the Discode was on top, but when I went to print, it unsorted and just printed it randomly, and not even everything. I know I'm doing something wrong. 

I just want to be able to see where all my NOP is in my backroom aisles for my area because I know I have a bunch. I want to start purging it before Q4 craziness starts. Thank you all for your help in advance!


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 13, 2022)

Take a look at the backroom detail card. You can filter it by NOP status and also filter out so it shows only your department(s).

When you go to print it, try hitting print and then cancelling the print when the window pops up. Then you should be able to click on the headers to the columns again and sort it that way, and then ctrl-p.


----------



## MrT (Aug 13, 2022)

There is also a trapped item report that can help get items that are no longer on file and need to have the locations audited to get them out of the system.  Make sure you have enough column spaces per page to get what you need.  It won't print the other pages iirc


----------



## Formerplano (Aug 13, 2022)

Xanatos said:


> Take a look at the backroom detail card. You can filter it by NOP status and also filter out so it shows only your department(s).
> 
> When you go to print it, try hitting print and then cancelling the print when the window pops up. Then you should be able to click on the headers to the columns again and sort it that way, and then ctrl-p.


Ok, sorry I don't use Greenfield very often, I'm just a TM. How do I get to the Backroom detail card? This sounds like it is exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## Formerplano (Aug 13, 2022)

MrT said:


> There is also a trapped item report that can help get items that are no longer on file and need to have the locations audited to get them out of the system.  Make sure you have enough column spaces per page to get what you need.  It won't print the other pages iirc


Is this report something a TM can find? 

How would can I change the column spaces per page? I didn't see a setting when I was looking the other day.


----------



## MrT (Aug 13, 2022)

Formerplano said:


> Is this report something a TM can find?
> 
> How would can I change the column spaces per page? I didn't see a setting when I was looking the other day.


Yeah it should be a report near the backroom stuff on greenfield.  To change the columns go to the bottom of the page and it should have a setting that asks how many columns per page iirc.  I'm off this weekend so I can't check myself but it shouldn't be too hard to find.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 13, 2022)

Formerplano said:


> Ok, sorry I don't use Greenfield very often, I'm just a TM. How do I get to the Backroom detail card? This sounds like it is exactly what I am looking for.


https://greenfield.target.com/card/219997 click on the star near the top left to save it to your favorite cards.


----------



## Formerplano (Aug 13, 2022)

Thank you both very much! I will look at both of these things the next time I can get to a computer at work!


----------



## Logo (Aug 15, 2022)

Try looking for the liability report think its called 441 pr 411. Think its a card.


----------



## Formerplano (Aug 17, 2022)

The Backroom detail card was exactly what I needed. I was able to filter by fill group and NOP status and that gave me everything I needed. Now I just need time to get it all out of my backroom.... 

But thank you all for the help! I appreciate it!


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Aug 19, 2022)

You want to do the Greenfield trapped item report.   Im the receiver, but I was given the task of clearing that report every morning.  It pulls the discontinue and clearance out of location.  When I first took it over, it was 8 pages long, but since I did it first thing every morning, its rarely more than 10 items.  You work it using My Day Inventory Audit.


----------



## YugTegrat (Aug 19, 2022)

You can also go down the list using Item Fill to create a batch. It's a lot easier, but you still have to use Inventory Audit for some items.


----------



## Formerplano (Aug 20, 2022)

TargetOldTimer said:


> You want to do the Greenfield trapped item report.   Im the receiver, but I was given the task of clearing that report every morning.  It pulls the discontinue and clearance out of location.  When I first took it over, it was 8 pages long, but since I did it first thing every morning, its rarely more than 10 items.  You work it using My Day Inventory Audit.


The reason I needed to find a list of my NOP is because these items aren't dropping into any batches. I don't have a NCF/Discode batch in my area right now, but I know I have stuff in my back. So, I don't think my stuff would print in this list.


----------



## Formerplano (Aug 20, 2022)

YugTegrat said:


> You can also go down the list using Item Fill to create a batch. It's a lot easier, but you still have to use Inventory Audit for some items.


When I printed the list out I sorted it by section in my backroom. Now every morning when I pull my 141s I got to the next couple locations on the list and pull those items. It's a bit tedious but I think it is still faster than trying to make a massive batch that I wouldn't be able to pull in one day anyway. 

Actually, I thought you couldn't do Item fill without a location on the floor for it to pull to? I haven't be able to make a Item Fill batch in a long time.


----------

